# MFA Screenwriter at Chapman about to Graduate AMA



## church31 (Apr 17, 2021)

If anyone has any questions, I'm happy to answer, most likely in long winded way. I'll check back on this thread for a few weeks so feel free to post whenever.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks for doing this post! Do you know @IndecisiveElle ?

What have you liked most/least about the program? Do you feel like they've prepared you for getting work in the film industry?


----------



## church31 (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't think I've had the pleasure! Hey, @IndecisiveElle 

Most: There's a whole like to like about Chapman and I think with our new dean (been around for about a year now), it's only going to get better. He's shifting the program heavily towards being more prepared for the industry than the previous one. It felt when I started it was still more an "academic" school than a practical one. Now, they're revamping their career offices, bringing in more industry voices to speak, and their most recent hires are younger, less old/white dudes, and more connected to the industry as it stands now. That being said, I've been lucky with all my professors, all who have taught me a whole heck of a lot, championed my work, and had a very understanding stance with all of the shit that's gone down in the last year. Good school. 

Least: On a practical level it's easy to say cost and having to spend more than half my time online. Outside of that, the thing I thought they were really bad at was the career side stuff. They just don't have the internship/career connections that other schools have like AFI or USC have. They didn't even have a dedicated person for that sort of stuff. In the last few weeks they've made a ton of new changes and announcements to that side of things, that really seems like it's going to make a huge impact. 

I do feel prepared and I'm realizing I answered most of why above!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2021)

church31 said:


> I don't think I've had the pleasure! Hey, @IndecisiveElle


@IndecisiveElle real name is Dani and she's in the Directing program at Chapman.  2nd year I think too?

I'm glad you're feeling prepared. That's awesome.


----------

